# ALSA

## sonicblue

Hi!

JPC root # aplay /usr/kde/3/share/sounds/pop.wav

aplay: main:447: audio open error: No such file or directory

JPC root # play /usr/kde/3/share/sounds/pop.wav

sox: Unable to set audio speed to 44100 (set to 32000)

JPC root # amixer

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory

Ich hab das alsa und das alsa-utils-package ohne probleme gemerged. Woran könnten diese Fehler liegen?

----------

## Beforegod

Zum ersten :

Der Mixer wird mit

alsamixer

aufgerufen.

Das mit play kann daran liegen das Du die OSS Module nicht installiert hast.

alsa-oss installieren,

in der /etc/modules.autoload folgendes eintragen:

```

snd-pcm-oss

snd-mixer-oss

```

----------

## Robelix

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das mit play kann daran liegen das Du die OSS Module nicht installiert hast.
> 
> alsa-oss installieren,
> ...

 

Er hat doch eindeutig aplay geschrieben - Das brauchte doch noch nie oss-module

----------

## sonicblue

Also; Nur, damit ich hier nix falsch verstehe:

So weit ich das mitbekommen habe,

-...ist ALSA ein (vollwertiger) Ersatz für OSS, und sogar moderner und besser.

-...wird ALSA standartmäßig von jedem neueren Kernel unterstützt, auch wenn man es nicht irgendwo einstellt.

-...braucht man weder im Kernel noch als Modul OSS-Unterstützung, um ALSA nutzen zu können. 

-...muß man nicht (/darf man nicht?) EMU10k1-Unterstützung im Kernel aktivieren, um eine SBLive mit ALSA zu benutzen.

----------

## sputnik1969

 *sonicblue wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -...ist ALSA ein (vollwertiger) Ersatz für OSS, und sogar moderner und besser.
> 
> 

 

Korrekt...

 *sonicblue wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -...wird ALSA standartmäßig von jedem neueren Kernel unterstützt, auch wenn man es nicht irgendwo einstellt.
> 
> 

 

Wenn Du mit unterstützung meinst "läuft auf aktuellen Kernels" hast Du recht, wenn Du damit meinst, es ist im Kernel enthalten - > Falsch, das trifft erst ab Kernel 2.5.x zu.

Und einstellen musst Du im Kernel zumindest Sound-Support, sonste geht nix!

 *sonicblue wrote:*   

> -...braucht man weder im Kernel noch als Modul OSS-Unterstützung, um ALSA nutzen zu können. 
> 
> 

 

Richtig, aber viele Programme haben keine native ALSA-Unterstützung und brauchen die OSS-Emulation von ALSA, da sie die Soundzugriffe über OSS machen....

 *sonicblue wrote:*   

> -...muß man nicht (/darf man nicht?) EMU10k1-Unterstützung im Kernel aktivieren, um eine SBLive mit ALSA zu benutzen.

 

Sollte man nicht, gibt nur Probleme...

----------

## Beforegod

@Robelix :

Hast Du recht, aber die OSS Emulation bezog sich auf das play aber egal.

Anscheinend ist Deine Soundkarte nicht richtig geladen.

Welche Treiber hast Du verwendet?

Und wo lädst Du sie?

----------

## sonicblue

Ich habe jetzt erst mal ALSA deinstalliert (da ja nix funkionierte) und benutz im Moment den EMU10k1-Support im Kernel. Das ging auch erst nicht, bis ich mit cat rumprobiert und herausgefunden hab, das die SBLive bei mir über /dev/dsp2 angesprochen wird, ...warum auch immer.  Nachdem ich das beim Soundserver im KDE eingestellt hatte, lief es wunderbar. 

Ich denke mal, dass ALSA sich einfach an dem EMU10k1-Support im Kernel gestört hat (device busy).  Hab aber keine Lust den schon wieder neu zu kompilieren. 

Bye

----------

## sesc

Hey, 

du weisst, dass man die ALSA-Treiber immer neu mergen muss, nachdem man den Kernel kompiliert? (das könnte so manche deiner Probleme erklären)

Ciao

  Sebastian

----------

